# Chick pics- hens or roos?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

These are my 5-wk-old Ameraucana chicks (some purebred, some mixes). Can anyone tell me which ones are hens and which ones are roos? I want to keep the hens but there's a pet auction I would like to take the roos to in 2 weeks from now.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And here's my silkie hen with her single chick, soooo cute! plus a few more older chicks....


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I've no idea but dontcha just love chickens? So goofy!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hard to tell their tail feathers are still short and cant see the comb. Google and see if you can find how to sex them i know how to tell but i dont know if you will be able to get a good enough pic...but if you find a how to its not hard to do


----------

